# P.A.R.T.Y. Program



## RJ80 (May 10, 2011)

Greetings Group

Anyone here familiar with PARTY?  Prevent Alcohol and Risk Related Trauma in Youth.  We're putting together a mock accident scene for a group of 10th grade students and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for someone who hasn't had a chance to do this before.

We will be staging the accident with one fatality.  Fire will extricate the injured victim and we will transport to the hospital.  At that point the kids are split into 3 groups which will rotate from the Emerg dept, the morgue, and the rehab facility.


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2011)

RJ80 said:


> Greetings Group
> 
> Anyone here familiar with PARTY?  Prevent Alcohol and Risk Related Trauma in Youth.  We're putting together a mock accident scene for a group of 10th grade students and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for someone who hasn't had a chance to do this before.
> 
> We will be staging the accident with one fatality.  Fire will extricate the injured victim and we will transport to the hospital.  At that point the kids are split into 3 groups which will rotate from the Emerg dept, the morgue, and the rehab facility.



In my area, they have a police officer narrating what is happening along with certain timed events announced like when each patient died. When parents were notified, etc.

We usually do multiple fatalities and long term disabilities along with an aftermath of the survivors.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2011)

It was called "Every 15 mins" at my highschool. We staged a 2 car TC. 2 "dead" students. 3 "injured" students. 1 "drunk" student. We played it out from the 911 call. Police arrived on scene and did traffic control. Fire arrived next and started rescue operations and treating patients. Ambulances arrived and took over the treatment of patients. HEMS landed on the street and airlifted one "injured" student to the hospital. It was a really good scenario. It involved 4 police cars, 2 fire engines, 2 ambulances, 1 HEMS, 1 corner van, and 1 tow truck. 

The students who were incharge of it put together a 10 min video of it. It shows everything from the 911 call to the drunk driver getting locked up etc.


----------



## Blood (May 10, 2011)

firefite said:


> It was called "Every 15 mins" at my highschool. We staged a 2 car TC. 2 "dead" students. 3 "injured" students. 1 "drunk" student. We played it out from the 911 call. Police arrived on scene and did traffic control. Fire arrived next and started rescue operations and treating patients. Ambulances arrived and took over the treatment of patients. HEMS landed on the street and airlifted one "injured" student to the hospital. It was a really good scenario. It involved 4 police cars, 2 fire engines, 2 ambulances, 1 HEMS, 1 corner van, and 1 tow truck.
> 
> The students who were incharge of it put together a 10 min video of it. It shows everything from the 911 call to the drunk driver getting locked up etc.



Do you have a link to the vid? Sounds interesting


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2011)

*My daughter's school had "Friday Night Live" program, similar...*

PD, FD and school plus the program's rep had everything all divvied up so parents had no input or tasks regardless of our wish to participate or our backgrounds.

Keep it moving, and try to accent the sense of random loss (we had the Grim Reaper taking kids out of classes every so many minutes all day long) rather than "oooh/aaaaaah" at rescue stuff. The hotdog response thing was not a good reinforcementof the message.


----------

